# Trap Types



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

whats a good Coil Spring trap brand? or does it really not matter?

Also you got 
-double jaw traps
-rubber jaw traps
-offset jaw traps
-4 coiled traps
-4 coiled offseet/rubber jaw traps

is there a site to help me understand each type or what is the difference's..


----------



## mat (Nov 23, 2008)

get minnesoda traplines Mb 550 Rc


----------

